# Trek 1.2 as a first road bike



## mjcz5853 (Mar 26, 2012)

Hey guys
I've been riding a hybrid bike for 5 years and and looking to buy a Trek 1.2. From what I can see it looks like a good first road bike, any feedback or thoughts are welcomed.
Thanks, Mike


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

Nothing wrong with it for a first road bike.
But perhaps you could share what kind of riding you're intending on doing and what you envision in the future.


----------



## mjcz5853 (Mar 26, 2012)

tlg said:


> Nothing wrong with it for a first road bike.
> But perhaps you could share what kind of riding you're intending on doing and what you envision in the future.


 Mostly recreational and fitness I ride 15 to 20 miles 3 times a week that's pretty much it.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

If you could swing a little extra $$$ I'd go for the Trek 1.5. While there's nothing wrong with your choice, it's about the lowest level component set. Which may leave you wanting a little more in the future.
The 1.5 has an all Tiagra drivetrain which will give you a little better performance and reliability.


----------



## Camilo (Jun 23, 2007)

I've rented a 1.2 a couple of times. Once for riding 250 miles over a week in Oregon, including some serious pass riding - steep ups and very fast and long downhills. The bike performed really well and was very comfortable. For no other reason than to give my perspective, I ride an upper end aluminum cross bike as a commuter and a fairly high end carbon fiber lightweight road bike. I was perfectly happy on the 1.2 Trek.

That frame (which is the same as several other Trek, I think) is really well designed for a beginner, or any other recreational rider for that matter. It has a relatively tall-ish head tube which makes it easier to put the handlebars in a comfortable position.

I'm not a big fan of Trek (just a personal thing), but I think this frame is a good one for any recreational rider, especially a beginner.

As for the quality level of the components. Yes this bike has pretty low level Shimano components (the ones I've used had Sora). They worked fine, and if you're a normal user, will probably always be fine for you.

The only issue is if you want a little better quality in the wheels and components, then go up one level to the "Tiagra" level. But I believe that bike will have the same frame and fork, so that wouldn't be a factor, only the components.

The Sora shifters on the 1.2 are unique among Shimano in that they use a differnt shifting design than all the other Shimano levers. The size and the way they feel under the hand is distinctuvely different too. Some actually prefer Sora, some distinctly dislike it. For most, it's not a significant factor. My wife has used both Sora (same rental situation as me), and currently owns a bike with Tiagra, and while she doesn't really care that much, told me she prefers Sora. That would be the primary consideration in my opinion and it might be worth trying both to see for yourself.

But, in my experience, if the 1.2 is all you can afford I really think it will work fine for many years. When you set your budget, remember, there'll be other stuff you need to buy too - helmet at a minimum, but maybe one or more pair of shorts, jersey(s), maybe some shoes and pedals, water bottles and cages, a repair kit, a pump.


----------



## mjcz5853 (Mar 26, 2012)

Thanks for the feedback. I appreciate the comments and suggestions. The 1.5 does look like a better bike.


----------



## mjcz5853 (Mar 26, 2012)

*Just bought a 1.5!*

Thanks for the comments and feedback. I just came back from my LBS and am happy to report I just bought a Trek 1.5. Should be ready by next Wednesday for fitting. I am sooo very psyched!


----------



## mpre53 (Oct 25, 2011)

Camilo said:


> I've rented a 1.2 a couple of times. Once for riding 250 miles over a week in Oregon, including some serious pass riding - steep ups and very fast and long downhills. The bike performed really well and was very comfortable. For no other reason than to give my perspective, I ride an upper end aluminum cross bike as a commuter and a fairly high end carbon fiber lightweight road bike. I was perfectly happy on the 1.2 Trek.
> 
> That frame (which is the same as several other Trek, I think) is really well designed for a beginner, or any other recreational rider for that matter. It has a relatively tall-ish head tube which makes it easier to put the handlebars in a comfortable position.
> 
> ...


The frames are the same on all of the 1.x bikes. The lowest end model doesn't have a carbon fork, I believe.

It's doubtful that many beginners could tell the difference between the 1.x frames and the 2.x frames. I think you get better rims and tires in the 2.x series.

Tiagra vs 105 is a wash on 2012 bikes, IMO. I posted a thread in the Beginner's forum about a month ago, just to see if my opinion jibed with the consensus, and it did. Going up to the 2.3 for the frame might be worth it. But, you get the same frame for a few bucks less on the 2.1 with an Apex group.


----------



## Hottody (Mar 31, 2012)

So cool! I also have been looking at the trek lineup and really like the 2.3. It seems to have a solid shimano 105 grouping and the bike looks amazing. The truth be told, the 1.5 may meet my needs just fine!


----------



## mjcz5853 (Mar 26, 2012)

Hottody said:


> So cool! I also have been looking at the trek lineup and really like the 2.3. It seems to have a solid shimano 105 grouping and the bike looks amazing. The truth be told, the 1.5 may meet my needs just fine!


The 1.5 is a beautiful looking bike, very solid and the shifting was smooth. Its alsobeen easy to upgrade if you want to. I can't wait to pick it up.


----------

